# Hi New This Week Tissot 43 Military



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi got this one on a trade i was told that the old guy who was 90 years old and may have had from way back his wife said it had a sevice and he took out with him most days










































,its a tissot 43 movement i think its from the 30s ,the odd thing about it is that that the dail has ,dial made in germany so i think is it may be per war or did thay just use what thay had in stock, it was war time for what i can see thay made the g.s.t.p pocket watches from 1929/30 to 1956 .anyway if you know anymore please let me know i hope you like it all the best woody77.


----------



## davehutch (Feb 21, 2013)

I like that !!!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------

